# Hunter Show Name Needed! (pics)



## I Heart Hershey

Posted this under the wrong forum the first time, hoping this will get more attention now!

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a show name for my 6yr old TB, barn name Hershey. He is as sweet as his name, a little bit lazy (not your typical TB, needs some motivation to get energized! Loves to jump though) and will be going to the hunter ring. 

I'm an adult amateur and I'm super picky about this name, I've been agonizing over it for months!! It has to be super classy but still have some meaning to me so I'm looking for someone to just throw out the perfect one... I like the classy names like 5th Avenue (well known hunter) as an example of what I'm looking for. Really like place names but all the good ones seem overdone, like Manhattan. I read a book (Pirate's Daughter) with a house called Bella Vista (beautiful view) which I also love but feel like it's more for a mare than a gelding...?

Hershey is a 16.1hh bay with a snip on his nose. His dam was Spy of Windsor and his sire was Northern Presence. He has bloodlines including names like Royal Chocolate, Chocolatier, Northern Dancer and even War Admiral. I really just don't know!! Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## earthtones

Frankly My Dear
The Gentleman
After Hours
Dancing Partner
Berlin
Denmark
Maghreb
Sultan
Maharajah
Sailor
Windward
Imperial Presence
Undeniable Presence
Touch of Cacao
English Gentleman


----------



## Scoutrider

Classy Intrusion
Penthouse Sweet (goes with the chocolate theme, lol)

I'll keep thinking...


----------



## I Heart Hershey

I like some of these! Keep em coming! Any thoughts on using the word Vista, anyone? Is Bella Vista too girly? I think so. What about Northern (for his dad) Vista?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I like Northern Vista, very elegant. I do think bella vista sounds a bit girly, but that's just me


----------



## farmpony84

I don't like Bella Vista for a boy, but that's just me. How about something like Hershey's Delight or Chocolate Kisses....


----------



## Nita

You could always do Beau Vue, which is the masculine version of Bella Vista. =)

How about...

Chocolate Class
Spy Of Class
Windsor Chocolate
Sweetly Windsor
Spy My Presence
Windsor Presence
Northern Cocoa 


I will look and think and post more later. =)


----------



## I Heart Hershey

Thanks guys!! I think I really like Northern Vista... I don't like the sound of Beau Vue, the masculine version.. just doesn't have a nice sound, you know? But I'm glad everyone agrees that Bella Vista is too girly, that helps me decide. As for the Hershey's Kiss and chocolately ones, I just think they sound too pony-ish, you know? I like Northern Cocoa!!! Why is this so hard, lol????


----------



## makin tracks

If you're looking for classy I think you have a good start with 'Windsor'. Can't get much classier than the royal name. Not sure what you would put with it though.

Actually, what about Royal Windsor


----------



## makin tracks

Okay, here I go.

On the Windsor theme. You could go

House of Windsor (sure the British royal family wouldn't mind)
Windsor Royale

or maybe

Best of British

My favourite name that I have been saving for that big chestnut I never seem destined to get is :- 

High Treason


----------



## farmpony84

Hershey Royale

um...

Whisper my Name?


----------



## farmpony84

*Hersheys Symphony*
*Sunday Morning*

*Daddy's Money?*


----------



## I Heart Hershey

LOL.. Daddy's Money?? Funny only if it were true... he's alllll my money  Yay, lines of credit and debt, wehoo!!

I hadn't even picked up on the Windsor stuff. I like it. How come you're saving High Treason for a chestnut?


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

I just looked up some tourist attractions from Europe with pretty/classy names. Hope you like =] Sorry if they are kinda weird lol.


Aci Castello
Ansalogna (An-sah-loan-ya)
Gosselies
Gembloux
Saint Prix
Arzano
Avallon
Assago Milano
Limerick (I love this name) or Limerick City
Ansonia
Beacon Falls
Harwinton (sounds like a fancy hunter name =P)


Hope you like them =]


----------



## makin tracks

I dunno, just see it on a big chestnut


----------



## I Heart Hershey

Well I like High Treason a lot, but it just doesn't quite suit this horse, but I'll remember it for future,, you're right to be holding onto it for a future horse  

I LOVE Limerick!!!! (I'm half Irish and had tried to think of some Irish names but wasn't coming up with anything good). Hmmmm...you guys are awesome, thanks so much.. keep em coming if anyone has more!!


----------



## kaykat31

First off, I love his name & hes absolutely adorable!
hmmmm...how about,
Sweet Smell of Chocolate
Hershey Kisses
Sweet Chocolate Aroma
Coaco Vista
Northern Chocolate
those are all i can come up with now.=)


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Thanks, it's one of my favorite names too =]
Hope you find the perfect one for him!


----------

